# Who has more names of movies with 'Pit Bulls' playing in them ?



## RelicBizar (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello i'm new here on the site, and hope some people can help me out on this one.
I want to make a list of the different movies with Pit dogs playing in them.
I wil put down a list below to take the pennalty off and if there are people who think thre are faults in it ore the have any other names for me to ad, please reply.

3 Strikes (Movie) 
A Dogs Life (Movie) 
Bark (Movie) 
Biker Build-Off (TV serie) 
Black Dog (Movie) 
Bleu Heelers "Deed Not The Breed" (episode from TV serie) 
Bubble Boy (Movie) 
Buzzin' Around (Movie) 
Ciske de Rat (Movie) 
Diva Dog: Pit Bull on Wheels (Movie) 
Coney Island (Movie) 
Fatty and Maybel Adrift (Movie) 
Fatty's Faithful Fido (Movie) 
Fatty's New Role (Movie) 
Fatty's Plucky Pup (Movie) 
Flash Dance (Movie) 
Fresh (Movie) 
Ghost Dog: The Way Of The Samurai (Movie) 
Give My Regards To Boadstreet (Movie) 
Jock Of The Bushveld (Movie) 
Lassie "The Pit" (episode from TV serie) 
Law And Order "Who Let The Dogs Out ?" (episode from TV serie) 
Live Goes On (TV serie) 
Mabel and Fatty's Wash Day (Movie) 
Miami Inc (TV serie) 
New York Undercover (TV serie) 
No Country For Old Men (Movie) 
Off the Chain (documantaire) 
Oliver (Movie) 
Oliver Twist (Movie from 1922 and 1948 and several TV serie's) 
Pranks of Buster Brown and His Dog Tige (Movie's) 
Save The Dog ! (Movie) 
See Spot Run (Movie) 
Shooting Fish (Movie) 
Simon & Simon: Precious Corgo (Movie) 
Snatch (Movie) 
The Broken Garcia (Movie) 
The Crocodile Hunter (TV serie) 
The Cook (Movie) 
The Butcher Boy (Movie) 
The Garage (Movie)The Hayseed (Movie) 
The Litlle Rascals/Our Gang (Folies) 88 shorts and 1 full movie.
The Scarecrow (Movie) 
The Nockout (Movie) 
The Water Dog (Movie) 
Thinner (Movie) 
Training Day (Movie) 
White Fang (Movie) 
Wings (Movie) 

I Also hope some people cane give me more information and titles on Tom 'Kirby' Walls and his SBT 'Buller' (Who has stand model for the foundation of the breed, just Like Pete in the Little Rascal folies did and was the first registerd AST. 

I Also hope there is some one out there who knows more on Brownie and the 52 movies he played in on the with screen. (ca. 1920) 
Possible hints: ? (Helen's Baby's ore Shirely Temple.)

And last but not least i whane now more about movies called The Pranks of Buster Brown and his dog Tige. (also ca. 1920)
Posible hint: Jackie Coogan.

Greeting from Holland, Géraldo


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Death hunt with Charles Bronson has a apbt in it in the beginning fighting a wolf hybrid,it's the plot or beginning of all the drama and the reason they try and kill him...


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

The Crocodile Hunter (TV serie) what ep?


----------



## RelicBizar (Nov 2, 2008)

Thru the hole series of the Crocidile Hunter is a SBT.
Sue, he called her.

Tnxs man,... Charles Brownson i did't no yet.

Greetings from Holland, Géaldo


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

RelicBizar said:


> Thru the hole series of the Crocidile Hunter is a SBT.
> Sue, he called her.
> 
> Tnxs man,... Charles Brownson i did't no yet.
> ...


Sui is not an APBT


----------



## RelicBizar (Nov 2, 2008)

*Different understanding of the word Pit Bull ?*

I never said she whas. ;-)

I write down SBT... what look like Staffordshire Bull Terrier to me.

My defenition of a Pit Bull may be a litlle diffrend that ours,...

here we call a Pit Bull, a kind of type dog.... SBT AMST and of cource the APT and even bastard dogs whitout a pedegree but just look like one of these 3 'differend' dogs.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

rightie o then..............


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

You Don't Mess With The Zohan......It has a pit bull scene in it also.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

money_killer said:


> Sui is not an APBT


Sui is a dingo!!

He captured her when she was just a pup and raised her. I believe her mother had died or something like that due to a farmer.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

This should help... Untitled Document


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

homeward bound


----------

